# Mini T help needed - Left rear out drive



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

I bought a used Mini T that is mostly aftermarker parts. This is my first Mini-t no manuals, etc.

What secures the left rear out drive to the diff?

From what I can tell on this truck the hex head out drive just slides into the diff.


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

it just held in by the platic. i always put a little glue on the hole of the hex part to hold it in. i have done this queit a punch and it dose not harm any thing.
Collin


----------

